# GUYS GUESS WHAT I FOUND OH MY GOSH



## PurplPanda (Feb 23, 2014)

I WAS WALKING UP THE STAIRS AND IN ONE OF MY MOM'S SLIPPERS WAS MY OLD GAMEBOY COLOR AND I ASKED MY DAD ABOUT IT AND HE SAID HE FOUND IT IN HIS WORK CAR AND I THINK I'M GONNA CRY OH MY GOSH SOMEONE MARRY ME

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND IT HAS POKEMON GOLD JESUS


----------



## toastia (Feb 23, 2014)

gz
enjoy your Gameboy color :3


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 23, 2014)

GASP. 




  LUCKY.   



         Those things are hard to get </3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2014)

omg.. grats


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

I had one, but I lost it. Lucky you.


----------



## shananza (Feb 23, 2014)

awesome!


----------



## CR33P (Feb 23, 2014)

nice! have fun with the nostalgia!


----------



## Pixlplume (Feb 23, 2014)

Lol, congratulations. XD

I know where my Gameboy Color went: away with my former tenants. 
With Hamataro: Ham-Hams Unite, might I add.

P.S.: Wait, you want someone to marry you? o3o


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2014)

Very nice! Lucky you.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 24, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## Box9Missingo (Feb 24, 2014)

Sweet!  Hope it still works. My old Silver and Crystal versions are dead .


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't want the Gameboy, but can i have the gold cart?

Does the battery still work?


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 25, 2014)

How would I even send it to you in the first place?


----------



## unravel (Feb 26, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> OH MY GOSH SOMEONE MARRY ME



I'm single, 22 years old and handsome. Let's get married!


----------



## Farobi (Feb 26, 2014)

WAFFLES NO </3

I once had a GBA, it broke and my mom threw it away. Sad lyf {<.>}


----------



## unravel (Feb 26, 2014)

Farobi said:


> WAFFLES NO </3
> I once had a GBA, it broke and my mom threw it away. Sad lyf {<.>}



You jelly? ily bro. NO HOMO!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 26, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> How would I even send it to you in the first place?



I was (mostly) joking.

But seriously, I do want to get and the one time I've been able to find G/S in a retro game store was when I had just come to browse out of boredom, and when I went back it had already (expectedly) been sold.


----------



## smb3master (Feb 27, 2014)

I still luckily have my old GB and GBC, but 'grats on finding it.


----------



## Sorairo (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats to you! I still have my brother's old lime green one. My pink/watermelon colored one is long gone though.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 2, 2014)

Omg congrats! I wish I had one ;_;
And I'll marry you c:


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 2, 2014)

OHMIGOD THIS IS AWESOME!

GO MURDER THE ELITE FOUR AGAIN!

Also, I'm 12, so no marrying me.


----------



## kittylover1379 (Mar 2, 2014)

.O. 
Nooooo! Lucky!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blu Rose said:


> OHMIGOD THIS IS AWESOME!
> 
> GO MURDER THE ELITE FOUR AGAIN!
> 
> Also, I'm 12, so no marrying me.



And you cant marry me either im 10


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 2, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> OHMIGOD THIS IS AWESOME!
> 
> GO MURDER THE ELITE FOUR AGAIN!
> 
> Also, I'm 12, so no marrying me.


I'm 12 too XD


----------



## Volcobo (Mar 2, 2014)

Lucky...


----------



## abipop (Mar 5, 2014)

Omg haha~! that's awesome ww~ I have a old purple/blue game boy colour!  I have Wario and Donkey kong on it ww~


----------



## Big Forum User (Mar 23, 2014)

If I found my GBA, I would run STRAIGHT to my room. I wouldn't even bother to open doors.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 23, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> I WAS WALKING UP THE STAIRS AND IN ONE OF MY MOM'S SLIPPERS WAS MY OLD GAMEBOY COLOR AND I ASKED MY DAD ABOUT IT AND HE SAID HE FOUND IT IN HIS WORK CAR AND I THINK I'M GONNA CRY OH MY GOSH SOMEONE MARRY ME
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> AND IT HAS POKEMON GOLD JESUS



Wait, did you ever ask your parents why your game boy was inside of a slipper lol?


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 24, 2014)

Kirito said:


> Wait, did you ever ask your parents why your game boy was inside of a slipper lol?


My dad found it in his work car, and put it on the stairs so I would see it on my way up


----------



## Jawile (Mar 24, 2014)

*takes out emulator*
i never had the joy of a gameboy color


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 24, 2014)

Jawile said:


> *takes out emulator*
> i never had the joy of a gameboy color


You obviously had no childhood.


----------



## Jawile (Mar 24, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> You obviously had no childhood.



my childhood was ruby and sapphire
good enough


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 24, 2014)

Jawile said:


> my childhood was ruby and sapphire
> good enough


ewwwwwww I don't like ruby and sapphire


----------



## Jawile (Mar 24, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> ewwwwwww I don't like ruby and sapphire



you dont have a soul


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 24, 2014)

Jawile said:


> you dont have a soul


and you're wrong


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 24, 2014)

Have fun playing pokemon gold with no backlight 

#HowdidwesurvivebeforeGBASP


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 24, 2014)

Yugi Moto said:


> Have fun playing pokemon gold with no backlight
> 
> #HowdidwesurvivebeforeGBASP


Whenever I see your posts they are always edited and it bothers me
But for real how did we play without backlights


----------



## Goth (Mar 24, 2014)

they did make the gameboy lite before color but after pocket they should have made a gamboy color light


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (Mar 24, 2014)

I totally know how you feel! When I was 3, my dad found a gameboy colour; the rad purple transparent one. It also had Pokemon Gold in it! D


----------



## Kirito (Mar 24, 2014)

My first gamining device was a limited edition game boy color http://local-static1.forum-files.fobby.net/forum_attachments/0021/8921/Pika_Gameboy.jpg I got it when my birthday (turned 5) and I believe I got pokemon red along with it. I regret selling it in a garage sale for like $5 a few years back lol


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 25, 2014)

Inaudible Whispers said:


> I totally know how you feel! When I was 3, my dad found a gameboy colour; the rad purple transparent one. It also had Pokemon Gold in it! D


OMG WE MUST BE TWINS THAT LIKE IS MY GAMEBOY COLOR ARE YOU SECRETLY MY BROTHER


----------



## Dr J (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a Pokemon themed Gameboy Color myself. Unforunately, the sound is dead... and I'm pretty sure its become possessed. It wipes the game data on any game I put in it.(I know its the GBC because I can put it in my GBA and the data isn't wiped)


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (Mar 25, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> OMG WE MUST BE TWINS THAT LIKE IS MY GAMEBOY COLOR ARE YOU SECRETLY MY BROTHER


I'M A GIRL ; n;


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 25, 2014)

Inaudible Whispers said:


> I'M A GIRL ; n;


OMG MY BROTHER IS A GIRL WHAT


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (Mar 26, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> OMG MY BROTHER IS A GIRL WHAT



the trUTH HAS BEEN SPOKEN


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 26, 2014)

Inaudible Whispers said:


> the trUTH HAS BEEN SPOKEN



Lol guys for real


----------

